# how to use the STRATER download parameters



## yuanye123080321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Now i am commissioning a machine.i need to download the parameters to the driver, but i never used the siemens software STARTER , do you know how to do???
Thanks very much!!!


----------



## InControl (Mar 20, 2007)

First you connect to the drive, then either click the icon "Load project to target system" or Target system/Download/Project to target system.


----------



## yuanye123080321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for your help!
Tomorrow I will try as your method.


----------



## yuanye123080321 (Apr 3, 2009)

I failed.
Do you have the detail documents for how to download the parameters(step by step is better) ? My machine's type is G120 cu240s.
Thank you very much!


----------

